# first responder courses in Houston or online



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2011)

My niece has just begun nursing school but would like to start volunteering in EMS so she can get some hands on experience. Does anyone know of an Emergency first responder course in Houston or one she can take online just so she can get the minimum certs to start riding. I'm having a hard time finding anything online other than the standard aed/cpr courses offered by Red Cross. She doesn't want to do a full EMT B course just the minimum first responder course so she can ride along. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2011)

The Red Cross has a 'first responder' class.  You may also want to try a local, rural FD.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm looking at the red cross site but I'm a little confused. They have multiple "professional responder" classes listed but some are 5 hours some are 8 hours and none of the look like they meet the nremt first responder qualifications. I may have to call them and see what's what.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 19, 2011)

It used to be called Emergency Response and was right around 40 hours.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have taken red cross emergency response.  They have recently revamped the course, and it is being released as Emergency Medical Response this summer.  It is a DOT certified first responder course.  Check with the Greater Houston ARC for more info.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 20, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> It used to be called Emergency Response and was right around 40 hours.



I took that course in High School.

Great course.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

i just got accepted to cypress creek ems's first responder program, but you have to be a minimum EMT-B first and have 288 ride hours on the ambulance before you can start doing first responder


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dude, I think your talking about the term "first responder".  We are talking about the level of certification, which is lower than EMT-B.  Almost same skills, just the assessment is a bit more basic and the class is less hours.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> i just got accepted to cypress creek ems's first responder program, but you have to be a minimum EMT-B first and have 288 ride hours on the ambulance before you can start doing first responder



Lol don't feel bad I actually made the same mistake thinking first responder and first responder cert were same thing. I was trying to figure it out and finally just had to ask someone.

Thanks for the info on the ARC guys I think that's gonna be the way she should go now she just needs them to schedule a class.


----------

